# Products that really do work



## SizzlininIN (Jul 18, 2008)

I've always been one to keep a good secret to myself, especially if I find a product I love. Mainly this is because I fear word will get out and sales will go up and thus the price of the item. Well after one of my true finds was discontinued due to lack of sales I realized I and probably many others contributed to this by not sharing our find with others. Well after that episode I vowed if I found another product that I have found is amazing I will share it with others. I hope this thread will lead to others sharing what products they use faithfully and love.....even those they've been reluctant to share.

My latest find is a skin care product. 

Neutrogena Healthy Skin Anti-Wrinkle Intensive (SPF 20) Deep Wrinkle Moisturizing Treatment.

I just started using this product 6 days ago. Granted the smell isn't very pleasent but it disappears quickly. Fine lines are filling in, my skin texture is improving. But what really really has me excited is that I've had an area near my nose that is what I guess you would call a crater. Its a scar that is several layers deep. Its where I'd popped out this really hard white thing like 7 years ago.....gross I know . Anyway, no other skin care products I'd used prior had any effect on this. Well let me tell you after just 6 days of use this area is filling in with new skin cells and I only barely feel it when I run my finger over the area. I can only imagine what my skin will be like in a month.

I believe the tube cost me $17.99 at CVS, maybe a few cents off. But you only use a small amount. I only use this product once a day under my make-up and neck area,so if I had to guess I'd say it will last at least 30 days.

Please let me know you thoughts if you try the product. And please let Neutrogena know you love it too!

I'll update you all in a month to let you know what other benefits I've had from the product.


----------



## QSis (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow, that sounds great, Sizzlin'!  Thanks for sharing your endorsement!

I'll try it now, too!

Lee


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 18, 2008)

it works---I promise!!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 19, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> it works---I promise!!!


 

I hope everyone else will share their lil secrets of the products they absolutely love because they do what they claim to do. 

I know personally I'm tierd of buying products that claim they do this or that and ultimately they end up being a waste of money because they just don't live up to the hype.

While I'm at it was anyone else a fan of the Oil of Olay 7X Multivitamin Packets? They took these off the market several months ago and I haven't found anything comparible without purchasing all the tablets seperately and that is very costly. If so, what have you found to replace them? This was one of the products I kick myself for not sharing with others because they were amazing.

Finally another product that I love is the Jergans Natural Glow Daily Moisturizer Firming Lotion. This is a tanning/moisturizing/firming lotion all in one. I use the fair color. A friend of mine turned me onto this and I love it. People are always asking me "have you been tanning". I don't use this everyday but when I need that extra glow I start using it faithfully for 5 days straight then apply it every other day. Sometimes I get lazy and then stop using it and the tan will disappear but I just start my regimen all over and the tan gradually starts forming. I also find a noticeable firmness in my skin when I use it. I'm not a big fan of the scent so I usually apply this early in the morning and then wait for a minimum of 3 hours then shower or apply it in the evening about 4 hours before I go to bed and let it work in then shower when I get up.
NOTE: I'm very careful to exfoliate only when I start at the beginning of my tanning regimen and then I work the product in really well and only use very minimal on my elbows, knees, ankles and feet. Also, its best if you allow it to soak in for 3 hours before bathing or showering. And by all means don't exfoliate after you start applying because you'll just remove the effects. I will warn you however, like most of the self tanning items out there it will rub off on your clothing so be careful....thats the price you pay for a fake tan but its safer than the alternative. I have a spare bra/panty/shorts/t-shirt that I reserve for after I apply this so it doesn't stain my good clothing.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 19, 2008)

a product i really really like is either mr clean or 409 earser sponges. they will remove dirt, on almost anything. i use more in kitchen. works so well you can keep cupboard door clean in about 10 min. works on walls , 

i have white counter tops. sometimes a soapy reg. sponge will not remove a stain, mustard, coffee, etc. the earser sponge will have it clean and shiny in no time. fridge, store , stove vent hood, u name it and it will clean it. there are a few that are labeled with store name. they work just as well and are a bit cheaper. they seem really high priced , unless you figure your time is worth something and how well they work. no rinising even on fridge. 

babe


----------



## luvs (Jul 19, 2008)

i love greased lightening & lysol disinfectant toilet cleaner. greased lightening & a veggie brush clean a carpet beautifully, & lysol toilet cleaner smells great & removes stains so well.

i sound like a dagnabbin advertisement. i just love cleaners.they smell so, um...... clean.


----------



## expatgirl (Jul 19, 2008)

you have white counters?  so do I.......a few squirts of clorox cleanup will do the job in 10 secs......plus disinfect the entire area...........spray it in my sink, my dish drainer, on the toilet, toilet seats..........you want your cat white or dog   white and disinfected???........ok I go too far..............but I'm serious on the other stuff.... it's the best  stuff around for whitening and  disinfecting.........of course can I get it here in KZ??????????   Nyet!!!!!!! So I bump along.......IF  I can find bleach..........anywho......the joys of living overseas.....don't hear of too many intestinal outbreaks here so it can't be too bad............


----------



## HMGgal (Jul 20, 2008)

SizzlininIN said:


> I've always been one to keep a good secret to myself, especially if I find a product I love. Mainly this is because I fear word will get out and sales will go up and thus the price of the item. Well after one of my true finds was discontinued due to lack of sales I realized I and probably many others contributed to this by not sharing our find with others. Well after that episode I vowed if I found another product that I have found is amazing I will share it with others. I hope this thread will lead to others sharing what products they use faithfully and love.....even those they've been reluctant to share.
> 
> My latest find is a skin care product.
> 
> ...


You're so persuasive! After reading your review, I went out and bought the one for day and one for night. Have you ever checked out Makeup Alley? You should put your review there, too. It's a fun site if you like beauty products (I'm such a make-up hag).


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 20, 2008)

HMGgal said:


> You're so persuasive! After reading your review, I went out and bought the one for day and one for night. Have you ever checked out Makeup Alley? You should put your review there, too. It's a fun site if you like beauty products (I'm such a make-up hag).


 
No I've never heard of that website before. I'll check it out. I just saw where Neutrogena has a few more new products out and I'm going to look into the lift and firming eye cream. Right now I only use the one product but I'm going to look into the eye cream and a night time product also. 

Please let me know how the products you bought work for you. 

Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 20, 2008)

Okay here is another one.......... Venus Embrace Razor for Women........I love this thing. It has 5 blades and moisturing pads. My legs are soooo smooth and no nicks. Granted its a little on the pricey side between 9 and 10 dollars. The razor that comes with 2 blades and a holder that suction cups on the shower wall. Its the best shaving experience I've ever had. I can't stand the cheap razors cause I always nick myself so badly.  
I was using the men's Gillette Mack something. This razor did shave well but it didn't give me the silky smooth feel this womans one does. Someone on one of the daytime shows talked about how much she loved this particular Venus razor so I thought I'd give it a try and I'm now a devoted fan.


----------



## deelady (Jul 20, 2008)

HMGgal I went also today and bought the cream! Sizzlin knows how to sell a product! (esp. since I NEVER spend 15.00 on face cream!! I'm a cheap son-of-a-@*#%! when it comes to spending on myself)I'll let you guys know how I like it.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 21, 2008)

deelady said:


> HMGgal I went also today and bought the cream! Sizzlin knows how to sell a product! (esp. since I NEVER spend 15.00 on face cream!! I'm a cheap son-of-a-@*#%! when it comes to spending on myself)I'll let you guys know how I like it.


 
Please let me know how you like it. I hope like me you start seeing results sooner then they say you would.  I know what you mean regarding the cost of the cream but you know what we deserve it.


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 21, 2008)

I got my first over-the-sink colander this weekend and I am in love with it. I don't know how I ever lived without it! It stretches across my sink front-to-back instead of left-to-right, so I can slide it off to the left and still use the sink in the area next to it. Because of that, I've decided to keep it there even when not in active use. 

Yesterday, I also decided it makes a nice dish drying rack. I usually shove most dirties in the DW, but do an occasional bowl/utensil by hand and never have anywhere to dry since we don't use a dish rack. Well this works perfectly for that too. 

I was afraid it wouldn't be maneuverable enough to pour food back out of after draining, but that hasn't been a problem as it is lightweight and rectangular, so you can pour from the corner to prevent making a mess. 

If you have been thinking about an over-the-sink colander, go for it. Highly recommended!


----------



## HMGgal (Jul 21, 2008)

SizzlininIN said:


> Please let me know how you like it. I hope like me you start seeing results sooner then they say you would.  I know what you mean regarding the cost of the cream but you know what we deserve it.


Hey, La Prairie and some others are $325 an ounce (no, I didn't leave any decimal points out) so I think $20-30 is a steal--especially if it works.

We need to change the name of this thread to Enable Me!


----------



## HMGgal (Jul 21, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> I got my first over-the-sink colander this weekend and I am in love with it. I don't know how I ever lived without it! It stretches across my sink front-to-back instead of left-to-right, so I can slide it off to the left and still use the sink in the area next to it. Because of that, I've decided to keep it there even when not in active use.
> 
> Yesterday, I also decided it makes a nice dish drying rack. I usually shove most dirties in the DW, but do an occasional bowl/utensil by hand and never have anywhere to dry since we don't use a dish rack. Well this works perfectly for that too.
> 
> ...


This sounds like something I need! My sink is weird, though--larger on one side than the other. I usually put a cutting board across it, but it slips and I've some spills and nearly chopped off fingers. I have NO counter space, so this sounds wonderful. Where did you get it? Brand name? Details!!!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 21, 2008)

HMGgal said:


> This sounds like something I need! My sink is weird, though--larger on one side than the other. I usually put a cutting board across it, but it slips and I've some spills and nearly chopped off fingers. I have NO counter space, so this sounds wonderful. Where did you get it? Brand name? Details!!!


 

my sink is the same. why would they put that in, anyway?

babe


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 21, 2008)

HMGgal said:


> This sounds like something I need! My sink is weird, though--larger on one side than the other. I usually put a cutting board across it, but it slips and I've some spills and nearly chopped off fingers. I have NO counter space, so this sounds wonderful. Where did you get it? Brand name? Details!!!



I'm not sure what the brand name is, but there are so many of them, I don't think it will be a problem to find one. The one I have is stainless mesh, and like the others I've seen, it has expandable/retractable "legs." The legs also have rubberized bottoms to grip onto the edges of the sink. Just give your sink a measure and look at some of the colanders offered on the online shopping sites and you should find a match, even with an uneven sink.


----------



## Constance (Jul 21, 2008)

I love Neutrogena Rainbath! Actually, I love all their products. 


Something I recommend for the kitchen is an aluminum thawing tray. The one I have one is also a combination stove-top grill and griddle.They really work...the food thaws in half the time.  


Around here, we get a cleaning product called Mean Green. It's cheap, and it will clean up the worst gunk.

And for getting grease out of clothes, there's a hand-cleaning product for mechanics called Goop. Just rub it into the grease spot before you wash the clothes, and it's all gone!


Two more things I'd never do without...duct tape and WD 40. It's also good to have a roll of electric fence wire on hand. If you can't do it with one of those, it probably can't be done!


----------



## HMGgal (Jul 21, 2008)

babetoo said:


> my sink is the same. why would they put that in, anyway?
> 
> babe



Well, I do like the large side because it will handle even my stock pots with ease. I swear, I could take a bath in that thing (the sink--not sure about the stock pot). The other, smaller side is where the disposal is. It all works quite well, actually. If I had counter space and more cabinets, I'd be a happy camper. If one didn't like to cook, and have a gazillion relatives to cook for, this kitchen would probably be alright. As it is, it blows. I'm amazed I can get so much food out of there, actually.


----------



## licia (Jul 21, 2008)

What a great thread!  I don't know how many things I've fallen in love with only to have them disappear from the shelves when I need to buy more. I'll have to think of something, but I second the motion on Greased Lightening. My biggest problem with that is that dh keeps stealing it from me to get the grease off his tractor engine when he's cleaning it. Oh, I will tell you something I love - Edy's Pineapple Coconut ice cream. I only buy it when we have company, otherwise I'd probably eat it all.


----------



## HMGgal (Jul 21, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> I'm not sure what the brand name is, but there are so many of them, I don't think it will be a problem to find one. The one I have is stainless mesh, and like the others I've seen, it has expandable/retractable "legs." The legs also have rubberized bottoms to grip onto the edges of the sink. Just give your sink a measure and look at some of the colanders offered on the online shopping sites and you should find a match, even with an uneven sink.



Thanks!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

SizzlininIN said:


> Okay here is another one.......... Venus Embrace Razor for Women........I love this thing. It has 5 blades and moisturing pads. My legs are soooo smooth and no nicks. Granted its a little on the pricey side between 9 and 10 dollars. The razor that comes with 2 blades and a holder that suction cups on the shower wall. Its the best shaving experience I've ever had. I can't stand the cheap razors cause I always nick myself so badly.
> I was using the men's Gillette Mack something. This razor did shave well but it didn't give me the silky smooth feel this womans one does. Someone on one of the daytime shows talked about how much she loved this particular Venus razor so I thought I'd give it a try and I'm now a devoted fan.


 
I use Venus Breeze. They are great, arent they?


----------



## HMGgal (Jul 21, 2008)

Okay, face cream, sink colanders, razors--you guys are starting to cost me money!

I'm doing a deep clean on my house and how about those Magic Erasers? They are amazing for so many things.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 22, 2008)

HMGgal said:


> Okay, face cream, sink colanders, razors--you guys are starting to cost me money!
> 
> I'm doing a deep clean on my house and how about those Magic Erasers? They are amazing for so many things.


 

HMG....I've only used the magic erasers a few times when my son decided he wanted to mark all over my chenille sofa....... I can confirm they did the job beautifully. 

And yes texasG I love my razor in fact my legs are silky smooth as I type 

JillB as far as the colander it sounds wonderful and I think I may have to look into one of those. Are the holes very big? I make a lot of salsa and used the canned diced tomatoes alot and always let them drain well. Do you think the holes will get plugged up easily?


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 22, 2008)

SizzlininIN said:


> HMG....I've only used the magic erasers a few times when my son decided he wanted to mark all over my chenille sofa....... I can confirm they did the job beautifully.
> 
> And yes texasG I love my razor in fact my legs are silky smooth as I type
> 
> JillB as far as the colander it sounds wonderful and I think I may have to look into one of those. Are the holes very big? I make a lot of salsa and used the canned diced tomatoes alot and always let them drain well. Do you think the holes will get plugged up easily?


No it's easy to clean for me. The one I'm using is fine mesh like a strainer but I've even seen collapsible silicone ones that store easily and fit in the DW. I don't think they stretch to different sizes for different sinks though so be careful. 

I guess I'll give in and look for a photo similar to mine...

Okay, this looks nearly identical: http://www.amazon.com/Amco-Over-the...2?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1216767785&sr=8-2


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 23, 2008)

I think that would work perfectly and the stainless steel would go with my kitchen perfectly since I already have that in other areas of the kitchen. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 23, 2008)

Ha ha I just realized I was using "DW" for dishwasher, but we use that for something else around here... 

Which maybe made this sentence sound risque:



> The one I'm using is fine mesh like a strainer but I've even seen collapsible silicone ones that store easily and fit in the DW.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 24, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> Ha ha I just realized I was using "DW" for dishwasher, but we use that for something else around here...
> 
> Which maybe made this sentence sound risque:


 



thats too funny!


----------



## deelady (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the chuckle! I needed that!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not sure of the name, but I think it is called Flip & Fold--the thing they advertised for a long time, to fold T-shirts.  That thing works great!  Just like they show on TV.  Also, another gadget they advertised heavily--the thing to bread your food for frying.  You put the flour, crumbs, etc. in one part, put the separator (with holes in it) on, then put your meat, vegetables, etc. on, and close it.  You just turn it over a couple times and everything is evenly coated.  Sorry I can't remember the name, but it works great too.

Barbara


----------



## GB (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is a product that I just found and have fallen in love with. It is called BODY GLIDE.

This stuff is amazing. If you have a problem with chaffing then this stuff will amaze you. Just rub it on anywhere that you have a problem and the chaffing is gone completely. It is not sticky or slimy or anything like that. It does not come off in the water so if you are hiking and jump into a lake to cool off and then continue on your hike you do not even need to reapply. 

I can not say enough about this stuff. Amazon has it, but it was more expensive than I wanted to pay so I went to Body Glides site here and clicked on the link to find a store near me that carries it. I found two stores that have it and both of them raved about it when I called to see if they had any in stock. I will never be without this stuff again.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jul 25, 2008)

JillBurgh said:


> No it's easy to clean for me. The one I'm using is fine mesh like a strainer but I've even seen collapsible silicone ones that store easily and fit in the DW. I don't think they stretch to different sizes for different sinks though so be careful.
> 
> I guess I'll give in and look for a photo similar to mine...
> 
> Okay, this looks nearly identical: Amazon.com: Amco Over the Sink Colander: Home & Garden


 

I have one of those, I really like it a lot.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 26, 2008)

I've seen those folding things at stores when employees are folding the clothing but never seen a commercial for them. That could come in handy.....I'm off to do an Ebay search....thanks!



Update on the face cream after 2 weeks........no more additional changes in the scar but its so nice that its not as noticeable that even if it doesn't completely fill in I never imagined it to fill in as much as it did so I'm very thankful. 
I have noticed the worry line I have between my eyes is not as deep as it was.
I bought the new visibly firming night cream yesterday and used it for the first time last night. I'll let you know more after using it for awhile.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 26, 2008)

SizzlininIN said:


> I've seen those folding things at stores when employees are folding the clothing but never seen a commercial for them. That could come in handy.....I'm off to do an Ebay search....thanks!


I paid $5 at Eckerd's a couple years ago.  You might find it cheaper locally than on ebay.

Barbara


----------



## GB (Jul 26, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I'm not sure of the name, but I think it is called Flip & Fold--the thing they advertised for a long time, to fold T-shirts.  That thing works great!  Just like they show on TV.


I made one of those out of cardboard and duct tape. I cost me pennies to make and took about 2 minutes. It worked like a charm.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 26, 2008)

GB said:


> I made one of those out of cardboard and duct tape. I cost me pennies to make and took about 2 minutes. It worked like a charm.


I'm glad it worked! In this case though, I'll save my money on other things and pay the $5 for this!  (Although, if I had known how to do it before I bought it, who knows--I might have made one too!).

Barbara


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 26, 2008)

GB said:


> I made one of those out of cardboard and duct tape. I cost me pennies to make and took about 2 minutes. It worked like a charm.


 

Check this out


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm going to have to try that sometime.  I've seen it before, but I haven't tried it.  The flip and fold thing is just as fast though, and you don't end up with the sleeve behind the whole shirt.  I want to try this method, but since I already have the thing, I may as well keep using it!  Thanks Andy!

Barbara


----------



## AMSeccia (Oct 13, 2008)

Can I revive this thread?  Has anybody tried Curel "Natural Healing" lotions?  For some time they were in green bottles, and I just LOVE them.  I can tell you, all lotions are not created equal!  There was a cucumber and Aloe version that I cannot find now, and I hope it has not gone by the wayside.

I would also like to plug something called Batter Blaster (Google it, last time I tried to post a link, I think I got in trouble).  It's organic wheat pancake batter in a can like Reddi Whip, so you squirt it right into the pan.  Now, I am all about homemade goodness, but we sort of "camp" on our boat during the warmer months, and so this found its way into my cart for the cooler.  FABULOUS product, and how many convenience products are even remotely healthy?  Try it with homemade jam!


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> Can I revive this thread?  Has anybody tried Curel "Natural Healing" lotions?  For some time they were in green bottles, and I just LOVE them.  I can tell you, all lotions are not created equal!  There was a cucumber and Aloe version that I cannot find now, and I hope it has not gone by the wayside.
> 
> I would also like to plug something called Batter Blaster (Google it, last time I tried to post a link, I think I got in trouble).  It's organic wheat pancake batter in a can like Reddi Whip, so you squirt it right into the pan.  Now, I am all about homemade goodness, but we sort of "camp" on our boat during the warmer months, and so this found its way into my cart for the cooler.  FABULOUS product, and how many convenience products are even remotely healthy?  Try it with homemade jam!



Thanks for the hints, AMS........I use a lot of Curel products and they're great over here where dry skin is a real problem.......will have to try Batter Blaster when I get home......sounds easy-peasy esp. if you have a hungry child that wants to eat NOW........

A product that I've found really works is Sudden Change Eye Gel with Green Tea.......it has the consistency of aloe and feels so cool under poor tired eys that have bags under them from lack of sleep or allergies......really does help to reduce puffiness and lines......found it at Walgreen's---comes in a .75oz/21gm jar but the box that it comes in is bigger..........just plain tea bags over the eyes works too and feels great but who has time to lay down in the morning after waking up?  Put this stuff on and go........


----------



## AMSeccia (Oct 13, 2008)

Do you have a Walgreens there?


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 14, 2008)

unfortunately, no, AMS ............you can find some US products over here but they will cost you your firstborn........but I bring enough over to last me 6 months.......you'd be surprised at how long .75 jar can last if it's just you using it.....it just goes under your eyes and its a gel......want to guess what limes are costing now????  How about $25 a kilo (that's 2.2 pounds)


----------

